# Woking Nuffield Part 57...



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home....

Happy chatting...










Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ooooh me first      I usually start the thread so I guess I always get first post   

Wildcats - I cant tell you how moved I am after looking at your picture of darling BB   I am so glad that you liked the flowers and that the money helped some way to the cost of the walnut box honey 

Love to all you mad Woking lot!!

Tracy
x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ooooh me 2nd!  
Tracy you & natasha planned that didn't you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm third, I'm third!!!    

Nibbles - just to say I'm keeping everything crossed that you were too early to test and that you get your longed for BFP in the next couple of days.

Sho - thanks I had a lovely belated Valentines meal and a very nice rest of the evening too   Haven't got any extra help at work but am trying not to stress about it and yes, I intend to take time off after EC/ET if I am lucky enough to get that far this time. I have told my boss I need 3 or 4 days after ET but intend to change that to the whole 2ww at home. Not going to tell him yet though as he will just give me the raised eyebrows and tutting!! Will tell him after ET and then it's a fait accompli, hope my GP is understanding now having said that!!

Wildcats - thanks for posting the pictures, so glad you have some pictures of BB to remember him by. The casket you chose is lovely, I'm so glad that we could help you with buying this. 

Emma - you make die laughing with your chavvy new girl!!! She might become one of your best friends, glad you've never seen me in my best earrings and my croydon facelift, I'll really have to dress up when we meet in my best shellsuit if I'm going to impress you    

Hello all you other lovely ladies, I need to go back to the previous thread to catch up more but love to you all.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh poo I took so long to write this post I lost 3rd place too  

Haster - i tried to get the clexane on the nhs but my gp said no    But I wonder if you do get pg and signed off from WN then they have to give it to you don't they    do you take it up to 12 wks do you know  
I was hoping that i didn't have to have the bloods done today cause I need some drugs anyway...i've got anti bodys and blood probs so it seems so no wonder i'm not getting anywhere on the pg front   Hoping MrS doesn't have to take anymore bloods and can just prescribe the bloods from the nhs results.  Fazeley is much cheaper on the clexane by the way.

Gill - get them all done at MrS's office..don't waste your time with WN as there's no point.  I didn't expect to go and see MrS so soon hence why i did what I did, but i'd have gone straight to MrS if I had known better  

Kerry - thought you was stimming already   or have I got you confused with someone else....i just had to modify my message


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - I am stimming - what made you think I'm not?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - sorry read you ticker wrong    thought it said 3 days til your baseline scan    when is your 1st scan then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I come back and theres a new thread and everything!

NVH-  you didn't put me off having blood taken hun. I'm not that easy to get blood out of either 

Karen- how frustrating for you! I don't blame you for being annoyed. I don't know what to suggest other than really demanding that he get a job or else    As for the weight loss, try this GI diet, it working for me..... so far 

KT- I have often been subjected to the old syringe at Hammersmith, mainly when the vein wouldn't come up. Aparently its more accurate   Like you say its less painful and seems not to bleed as much, so who cares 

Nibbles-  Bloody FET is soooo cruel.  There is always the chance that you have tested a wee bit early   I really feel for you. you did get a BFP before so there's every chance it will work for you. As much as we use the frosties, the facts are that the stats just aren't as good as with a fresh hun. try to stay positive for the future go 

Ali- you cracked me up when you said all you had understood so far was "time for coffee break"  

fingers- so glad you are intending to put yourself first. It really is important. I know it is best for some women to keep themselves occupied, but there's a bit of a difference between being occupied and stressed, so good for you 

As for me, I went to Frimley toget my blods done. I forgot to say that Mr r and I were talking about the bloods issue after my lap and he kindly said that he would let me get them done for free at Frimley  save me having to pester my GP or pay for them at WN. Also......

I don't think I told you this probably because I was in a drunken post GA state, but I said to him again about the NK thing, because he said for me to remind him why I was having the bloods done, and I said because I had bullied him into it  Now I thought he said " I am getting more and more concerned about people wanting NK cells tests" but my dh says that I am wrong and that he said "i am getting more and more concerned about NK cells". Now normally I would argue to the death that I am right, but Iwas groggy and dh could well be right. Especially as Mr r has suggested to someone recently that they go and see Mr s, but I can't remember who that was I'm afraid  Anyway, thought it was interesting 

So yes, went to Frimley for two blood tests. Two!! Anticardiolipins and lupus anticoagulant. how many vials of blood?  ..... 7  I thought I was going to pass out   anyway got a couple of weeks for those to come back apparently because they aren't straight forward tests, which ties in with what some of you were saying earlier.

Then went to Sainsbury's, had a decaf skinny latte (bit disappointing  ) and then started my shopping. Bumped into an old friend. Finished the shopping and we went back to her place for a nice old chat  Had hot chicken with cous cous and salad and here I am talking to you  Shortly I will be having a bath with some salt in as my belly button is looking a bit inflamed.

what you all up to tonight?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - 1st progress scan at end of this week, I'm far more nervous about the scans than I was last time... s'pose it's only natural!! Think I'll take my ticket out for now until I know what's happening!! 

How are those downregs? The Prostap was great  - no symptoms at all and just one injection!!! 

Sho -so glad you got your bloods done!! Very interesting about Mr R if your DH heard correctly. I think they need to start accepting the success that some people are having after being tested for NK cells, good on Mr R moving with the times   

Mmmmmm chicken, couscous and salad!! 

Am waiting for DH to get home so I can serve up dinner, then plan a really lazy evening in front of the goggle box!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Sho - glad you're back all safe and less 7 vials of blood    why so much   It was good of MrR to do them for free at Frimley, bet emma will be jealous though    My scar is healing nicely, hope yours does the same. 
I'm not up to much tonight, watching the usual soaps whilst dh is outside playing   I think WN are coming around to all these tests even tho they aren't yet admitting it  

Kerry - Its totally understandable being nervous about the scans esp the 1st one.  I know I will be nervous too.  I've got my baseline on Friday....hopefully i will be flat as a pancake as af finished on friday gone.
Downregs are totally different this time for me, no spots but terrible hot flushes


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

fingers- thing is like most peoples husbands and partners he doesn't usually hear anything important, especially if I'm saying it   so take it with a pinch of salt. And my tea wasn't that nice, it had to be under 400 calories  Out with the fat, in with the salt 

Remind me again why you had prostap this time and not buserilin  can't remember anything nowadays


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-  I've pm'ed you.

  do you think emma will be jealous now   He probably felt sorry for me as I was sitting like I had crapped my pants with a pile of slop that called itself food in front of me and my hair looked like Don King!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - I love chicken and couscous.. it's my kind of diet!! I had the Prostap because I ovulated last IVF prior to EC so they decided the Buserelin wasn't potent enough and gave me this Prostap. One injection lasts a month so missed the 2 weeks of d/regging ( I might be a bit weird but i actually missed doing the jabs    ). No side effects though so good in that way.... They said I had downregged nicely on it but then they said that with the Buserelin and look what happened!! Weird thing is with my non existent cycle due to PCOS I never normally ovulate!!


Tash - isn't it weird how it differs each time you take it, I remember someone else saying that they had different symptoms on each cycle. I was lucky and AF had disappeared before b/line too. What time are you there on Friday?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - don king    thats we call our mum sometimes when she's having a bad hair day  

Kerry - i'm there at 3pm...what about you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

1 or 130 I think.... Good luck hon 


Dh home so off to do dinner!! C u later xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

see ya..have a nice evening xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

night fingers


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I shall be off myself now. Need a bath to sort out my belly button!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya sho, i'm off too.  Take care of that navel now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well...what a boring day and i have got 4 more days of it. 
The only thing i look forward to is my Skinny decaff latte in the morning....emma remind me what flavour u had in yours,
No girls i am not on a diet just skint, i did have a banana as well and have just eaten a big plate of chicken ,rice and peas an ting  
Have got sandwiches tomorrow, will be eating those while they eat macdonalds   
Sho...i am hoping to start treatment next Mon/Tues depending on when AF arrives......not sure how i feel about it this time 
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash...come back dont leave me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well how typical is that ...you all disappear


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Ali - am around for a few minutes....ahhh poor you being skint and not being able to afford to eat    you'd better sort it out when your on tx cause we can't have you not eating now    Sorry that your course is really boring too  

Emma and everyone taking heparin/clexane
Just been reading on the immune thread that people taking clexane/heparin should have regular blood tests/platelets checks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where are you then ali - Oh sod ya then... 
Only joking hun - love ya really but must go, have a date with my hypno therapy women and head tickle from dh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

where are you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Interesting what you and your d/h are saying about Mr R   i know he did recommend someone to mr S cause they said on the woking thread but cant remember who   7 vials Mr S took 14 i think from me beat that   

Tash-Yeah i saw that, Mr S wants me back as soon as i have a bfp which is basically 2wks after starting the heparin  

Fingers-You chav!!   good luck with the stimms  


Ali-I had hazlenut in my latte


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi girls
Think it was Alisha that Mr R said about Mr S to but think he said he didnt really believe in them but if he was to recommend someone it would be Mr S

Nvh - i read that too and asked Mr S but he said it was not necessary?
maybe you hould double check on wednesday? 

Emma - Mr S doesnt want to see me until 2 weeks after the 6 week viability scan - wonder why its different? 

sho - great that frimley are doing the tests for you  

Hi Ali


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-I think it was someone else someone new to the thread that said Mr R recommended Mr S   i tell you its bugging me now as i want to know  

Think because i have had m/c's before honey not sure why   not long till you start again


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Coo -ee I'm back!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

....... And everyone has gone for the night    

OK - I get the message   Am off to put a hot water bottle on my poor sore tummy, for some reason I have a huge bruise (the size of my fist) coming up from tonights Menopur injection, never bruised before, bit strange really!! Look like I've been kicked by something  

Night Night all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

I didn't think I'd be the first one on this morning, its quite late really.

Emma- I know, I wish I could remember who it was as well  Reveal yourself!!!  14 vials!!!  you poor thing. My arm was dead afterwards, so yours must have been hanging off 

Ali- sorry your course is hard going  When you have your latte ask them for a shot of ginger bread. That's yummy as well. I think Bendy had mint in her hot choc as well and she said that was delish too. 

funny what you were all saying about the platelet thing. My mom has loads of platelets in her blood. I remember at one stage they thought she had cancer but its just her natural level. I might mention that to Mr R. Pointless really though thinking about it because I'm going to be on asprin anyway and that sorts it out doesn't it  I'm going mad. Time for a shower


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning

 bb Matthew

Nibbles hope it was a little early ... hang on in there 

Hatster was right (thanks hun  ) 
  [


emma74 said:


> Hatster-I think it was someone else someone new to the thread that said Mr R recommended Mr S  i tell you its bugging me now as i want to know


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Getting really nervous for my scan today now, really hope everything is all ok.

Hope you are all going to keep me entertained until I go 

ktx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ktx and Luc     for your scans today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aaahh it was you Alisha!! Remind me of what he said again


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Luc


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls....i am back..still sitting at the back of the room sipping on a skinny decaff latte.Got to go course has started see u at break time xxxxxx be good girls


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Luc and Kate...good luck with your scans today...cant wait to find out the results xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Luc & Ktx- don't forget to get pictures


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Pm'd ya Sho

off to do some work now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt and Luc - good luck today! Enjoy every second!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Alisha...your doing really well with the weight loss.
Morning Mr W...you would love this course i am on. seeing as your a bit of a computer geek 2


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya Elly...how r u hun...xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

oh dear...2 of the guys on the course have mucked up there PC......hence why i am still here


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well ladies no good news to report, Hubby was in a bad smash last night on the way to work on the M4, Christ knows how he walked away the car is a write off and I am just thankful he is alive.

He said when he was spinning towards the central reservation he really thought that was it   Some ******* slammed breaks on and drove off, Simon hit one car and spun into central res. Thankfully she was ok   He was left on M4 for 3 hours in those lovely silver coats and I couldnt get there as had no car and no one to look after baby  

Now gotta get a loan for a new car on one wage, its never easy it is, but who cares, he is alive, really shook me up. He has some cuts and bruises but nothing compared to what could have happended.

I thank my lucky stars, must have been a angel watching over him    

Sorry for the me post  

Love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

bloody hell Cheesy!!!!!  So glad he is ok and that nothing worse happened to him.  hope he gets well soon. As you say its only money and at least he is alive! Could have been much worse. Take care of yourselves


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Sho, I suspect I'll wanna kill him again very soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey cheesy - thank god he is OK. You must have been going out of your mind with worry not being able to get to him. Give him a couple of days rest and then go back to normal !!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Will do MR W, might need help to get it on here though as no scanner so will prob have to take  a photo of the photo !

Cheesy Glad to hear Simon is ok how scary.  Dont worry about the car at the moment thats what insurance is all about at least you and neve still have him in one piece.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG Cheesy I'm glad he is ok, you must have been going mental, I would totally freak out if anything happened to MrW.  I'm sure you will sort out a new car - will the insurance cover the cost of a new one?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Cheesy that terrible, glad he is ok. how scary for you.
Coffee break now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

do you actually do anywork there ali tea break already !!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish it was coffe break all the time. Back to work now, lunch 12.30 see ya then xxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wheres Emma today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Probably playing Chav's!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well there's not much entertainment going on on here  Most disappointing. I will go off then and watch some trash telly. ta ta


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Pots, glad you are now on antobiotics hope you get better soon


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Been and had my lupus bloods at heatherwood (nhs) and the nurse got it first time with a syringe  

Pots - I was wondering where you went although I didn't say anything.  Sorry about the infection...gosh its just one thing after another eh  

Kate & luc - good luck with your scans   

Sho - i've missed ya  

Ali - I used to surf the internet when I was on my sap courses cause the others were so slow in the class that I always had time to play.  Gets a bit awkward when the teacher is speaking and you haven't paid the slightest bit of attention tho  

Cheesy - OMG - so glad dh is ok, where was the crash, I didn't hear about anything yesterday on the M4   Some men will do anything for attention eh    sorry to muck, you must have been going out of your mind.    I know that feeling all too well cause my dh had a really bad crash and when I got there I thought he was dead by the state of the car. Some joy riders went into the back of him at some ridiculous speed and I don't even thing they were bought to any justice    But luckily he was fine thanks to a Honda CRV!  Definately a vehicle we'll be having once I get pg.

Where's emma  

My Dh has just got his bike all legal again after someone knocked him off his bike a few years ago.  He said to me last night that he'll be going out for short rides until he gets used it again    I am terrified something happens to him, but it is his second love at the moment and he has always riden, so I guess I just have to let him do his thing....although I want to go on the back too but he won't let me during tx   

Off to lunch now...laters..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Kate and Luc-Good luck for your scans im sure all will be well  

Alisha-There was someone else he recommended too so   she was new to the thread  

Cheesy-So sorry honey...simon and cars dont mix do they   glad he is ok  

Ali-Im here honey i had a couple of meetings this morning

Tash-Is your arm bruised today  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-No it wasnt Sarah she is going to an nhs clinic in paddington   hope your feeling better honey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

NVH- well done on managing to give up the red stuff without too much hassle this time  hopefully you won't have to wait too long for that to come back with firm answer one way or the other  they are good at taking blood at Frimley. Twice now with no bruise can't be bad. Although the woman was a right nosey cow yesterday 

Pots- bad news on the infection  Magic tablets will sort you out though 

Emma- Meetingd?  does that mean you've been doing some work today  I can't talk I haven't done much although I have descummed my bathroom  

Off to have ommelette for lunch now. I need something hot and I may even add some hot sauce to it  I have forgone my afternoon snack in order to have a lunch I actually like today. Whats the betting by 2:30 I'm screaming for some sort of snack.  

On that subject did you watch that programme last night on BBC 3 or 4 about the size zero models. A journalist who is anti the 0's went on a diet to try and get to that size. She was a size 12 to start with. 10 weeks later and only on 500 cals MAX!!! she didn't even get there   Can you imagine!! How gutting to have depreived yourself of all that for so long and not even manage to achieve it in the end. Anyway, she got her point across. It is pure hell to maintain that weight. I could never do it that's for sure.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Pots  

Sho-Saw that on cable last night although i didnt really watch it  
I have had lasagne and home made coleslaw for lunch   ommelete sounds good too


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Cheesy - OMG, you poor thing, you must hae been out of your mind.  So, so glad that your dh was okay and is safe at home with you both.

NVH - glad they managed to get your blood without too much trouble this time!

Kate and Luc - good luck for your scans, how exciting.

Hi to Sho, Emma, Pots, Kerry, Wildcats, Ali, Alisha and everyone else.

Well told my boss that I am going in for an op on 19th March (didn't specify what for and he didn't ask) and will be off for a couple of weeks after it!  I feel really guilty now, I don't know why, I mean it's not exactly a lie  .  He was fine about it - he'd go bloody mental if he knew the truth...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Back from lunch...I just had an omlette with some ketchup and tobasco...they had pancakes with all sorts of toppings which I have to avoid too  

Emma -  much prefer your lunch  

Night pots  

Sho - they sid 4 to 6 wks for results   not bothered cause I have enough to go on to have the drugs anyway.

Karen - don't feel guilty cause you're not lying so don't worry about it.  If he was more understanding then you wouldn't feel like this so just chill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-You good matey i wouldnt feel guilty about jack sh*t to be honest this is much more important and as you say your not lying  

Tash-ahhhh poor you honey....hopefully all this carb free food will be worth it in the end..

More a/f dances please she still hasnt bloody turned up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh I am hoping so, although MrC aka Dr Atkins says it has to continue through pregnancy but not sure thats right....

Just for you.... first we need some music....































Now we need some dancing...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Back! suitably nurished now  

NVH- great minds think a like then. I dry fried some mushrooms and onion and added some hot sauce on top. Mediocre to be honest because my cheese was low fat, but there you go! 

Emma- I am jealous! I am doing laagne on Friday as a good bye dinner for dh. He loves it and its what he has asked for as he will be subjected to rubbish cook house food while he is in cyprus. Diddums  

Karen- good on you. you have to put yourself first. these people wouldn't think twice about doing it for themselves, so don't you feel guilty.

Em- Towards the end of that programme the girl looked like she was ging to die!! the weight just wasn't coming off enough even though she was only on 500 calories a day, so she started on this ridiculous diet of water, salt, lemon, cayenne pepper and honey  It was just brown water. She was absolutely starving and still didn't manage to get down to 0  Stuff that!! Is 0 the same as a British size 4?  that'll be me next week


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I'm not sure if KT has stuck to it and sh'e s doing alright. On that subject any minor PCO symptoms I had have also gone on this GI diet. And the good thing about it is that I can still have carbs, but good ones.  Much better for me. You are much better on the no carbs thing than I could ever hope to be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Love the dance cheers matey  

Sho-I saw her on gmtv saying that she is happier being bigger as feels more healthy how awful   you will be on the Paris catwalks if you keep it up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - I had mushrooms and cheese in mine but I always add fried onion to mine when i'm making it.  That GI diet sounds good and I noticed it was low carb too, but its difficult to follow when i'm at work and have to take what I can get from our restaurant, albeit a good one.
I know what you mean about Kate and she has full blown PCOS...
I think you're right about the size 0 being a 4.  I used to be smaller than a size 6 at one stage, now i'm a 6 to 8 because of tx and no doubt it will go up from next week once those follies start growing  

Emma - you're welcome....you are so lucky eating all that and being so thin...do you reckon is the poo clean that does it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

She was a right misery towards the end. Understandably, she was absolutely starving. She was asking really pressing questions about why the industry want such skinny models and I think she proved how hard it must be to achieve that weight and stick to it. Who the hell would want to be that thin anyway?!! madness

 I don't think I'll ever be on a catwalk with my **** love 

NVH- its funny you should say that because I find it quite easy really. The only hard bit at the moment is losing the fat, while I'm trying to lose weight. From next week, it will be easy. 

breakfast is so much easier for me. I can have yoghurts with fruit. I like to heat the fruit with a small drizzle of honey. you can have brown bread which is lower in carbs than white and the idea as you know with the GI that the more complex the grain, the longer is takes to break down therefore keeping you fuller for longer and also keeping that all important blood sugar stable.  So you can have porridge and muesli, which obviously you can't really have with no carb diets. There are easy guides like swap rules. Swap white for brown. Brown rice is poss if not basmati. Potatoes are basically out (Irish that is) but sweet potato is back in. Obviously the sweet things are out, but you're used to that anyway. Good thing is that you can replace those with healthy multi grain bar if you have to or dried fruit.

Anyway, I won't bore you any longer  It seems to be working for me in terms of weight loss and I think it is combatting the PCO minor issues that I had anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Havent had a poo clean for ages love   since beginning of last year


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think we've all felt like this  poor girl

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66377.0


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- who the hell keeps giving you bubbles?  It wasn't that long ago you were still on three thousand and something. Bloody hell!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Yeah i think we all feel like that dont we  

Not sure who gives me the bubbles apart from a ff on the pregnancy loss thread she is sooooo lovely and she wants to get my bubbles up to 7777 while im on my 2ww


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah bless her! Shall i ask Olive to put you back to zero so it gives her something to work towards 

Just did my BMI <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Bloody thing says I'm 29!!! One more and I'm obese. God forsaken heavy west indian bones


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - sounds like you've mastered that diet to perfection.  Have you tried quinoa  

We all know how that girls feels eh  

Emma - thats nice of that girl  

Just had a latte  

Sho


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi guys.

I have totally given up in keeping up with you all !! 

I just wanted to say hope you are all well.

*Sho*...I had my lap many years ago, but found my belly button took a while to heal too. I have faint 'criss cross' scars inside it now, but you can't see them anyway as have my belly button pierced. I'm quite proud of my 'war wounds' now  I hope it eases up soon xx

Catch you all later.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Cant believe you have buggered off and left us  

Sho-Leave it little miss jealous   blimey obese i wouldnt of said that at all  

Tash-Mmmm yummy   me and you must be over weight then


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Angie-Cant believe you have buggered off and left us


Hi Emma, 

I know.... how very wuuude of me 
I just can't keep up though!! it makes me dizzy!!

Ang x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- quinoa, isn't that a bit like bulger wheat or cous cous? I think that is one of the things I want to try. I like to try these things while dh is away then when I've hoaned my skills I can produce a magnificent meal and he thinks I've just thrown it together  Do you use quinoa a lot?

angie- i hadn't thought of a belly button piercing!! maybe I should get one. you know as soon as I got one, I would get pregnant    Stick with us ange, I know it can be tricky to keep up sometimes.   You haven't got long to go now before you start again. I can't believe its come round so quickly for you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- i know  If I was a really sensitive soul I would have my head down the toilet throwing up and be investing in some max strength laxatives now. Obese indeed.  I will be ignoring that. 

Like I say, its the heavy bones  Its all bone and a thin layer of fat and skin.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Have you been messing with my bubbles   its funny how you have mentioned my bubbles and now i have an 8 at the end


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww thanx Sho. I may not be starting now though, tis quite complicated.
I also post in a 'cycle buddies' thread and have just explained to the guys there.
If you go to the main index, choose cycle buddies, then March/April, then March/April Easter bunnies. I have written a bit of a novel in there (still last post at the mo' I think) it will explain why.  

As for the belly button piercing, I saw a baby programme the other day and the woman still had hers in right at the end of her pregnancy.
It takes a good year to heal properly though. The piercing was easy, tis just the healing.

Ang xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Am lurking - just wanted to pop on to say Angie, you will do the right thing. These decisions are never easy but try to not stress over it, I believe things happen for a reason, que sera sera and all that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Angie - don't leave us    I've got my belly button pierced to but doesn't hide all of my scar thanks to the stupid pr*ck that did the op    You can get little plastic belly rings to put in when pregnant as its stretches with your belly.  My waxy lady had one.
Couldn't you just send us the link  

Sho - quinoa is a grain but its very low in carbs and high in protein.  Bit like cous cous consistency and an alternative to rice.  
Yeh yeh its the bones  

Hi kerry


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- yep I confess I did that one   Anyway, look I did you a favour someone has rounded you up again  

ange I'll have a look now...I'm intrigued

Fingers- don't lurk  join in!! 

I feel much better now. I was feeling really guilty for not doing any work, and I got a call and have booked a Wedding consultation for Thursday so feeling self righteous now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Angie sounds like a tough choice but i see where you coming from   

Sho-i knew it


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys,

..and Kerry, yeh, I know, I believe in fate too, and I'm sure it'll all be taken out of my hands anyway somehow. Tis just a bit confusing at the mo'

Ok..a bit late, and not sure if i've done it right, but here's the link..I'm at the end of page.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82896.285

Ang xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ooh ange that is a dilema hun   It sounds to me like you almost want the break. In that case I'd say take it and wait til Nov. what crappy timing as well. If they would let you know about the job sooner that would help a bit wouldn't it. Perhaps, if you let this cycle go and see what happens on the job front, and if its all go, you can just try again on the next AF if you wanted to. Obviously if you wanted to.....

I'm so glad your dh is supporting you on this and not piling on the pressure. That's such a big help. I really hope it all works out for you. Like you say at least you have the funded go to fall back on in November. thats a really good thing.  I so hope it all works out for you soon


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Sho xxx

Yeh, I would love to go ahead with the tx right now if money wasn't an option, but we also promised ourselves that we wouldn't put our lives on hold. I think the possibility of this new job and better hours etc was just the catalyst for us to rethink everything. We could be getting ourselves an extra £5000 in debt on top of the last £5000 when I have the possibility of a funded cycle in Nov. Even if I don't get the job, we would probably be more sensible to wait now. Well, all will sort itself in the nx week one way or another I'm sure. You'll probably see me back here saying we're going ahead now    

I'm off to get a weight loss tracker now instead of my last one...

Ang xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I believe in fate


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

me too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy pmsl   you just come on and join in the conversation no hello's etc


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello ladies!

EM i bumped your bubbles back to a 7 so no being naughty lady!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just caught up with the thread.....and the trainer is back
BYE


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-  serves you right  

Bendy-sorry


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

me three  

Angie - I guess your final decision depends a few other things.  If you have a good egg reserve then I guess there is no problem in waiting.  It sounds like the money thing is adding pressure and there is no point in going into another cycle if your stressing about the cost. Surely if you fell pg you wouldn't want to be in debt cause then its just spend spend spend from that point. It is so important not to let tx take over but easier said than done.  Great that you've got a brilliant dh who supports you all the way.  If you get this new job and wait til Nov you'll be better off on all accounts...more money, less debt and if your funded tx was successful you would also get maternity pay too.  If you don't get the job then you are still in the prediciment of the debt issue.  From reading your post it sounds like all your sensible side is saying to wait and your heart is telling you otherwise.  I guess only you and dh can make this decision but if I was in your shoes I would proabably wait til Nov.  

Ali -  'must learn to read faster'  

Anyway where were we before ali interrupted us


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

How do! I was playing a crap game and got side tracked 

Ange- I had to wait from March to November last year. that was the end on one cycle going to see Mr R. I thought I would die, but in actual fact it didn't take that long and I am better for the wait. you'll be surprised how long one cycle takes to get out of your system really. Anyway, it sounds like you know what you're doing. Regardless, we'll be here to offer support along the way anyway


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i do read the thread beofre i post but its hard as i play constant catch up ......i need a pen pushing job in an office then i could chat all day !!

Hows the d'regs em- no af yet?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Watch is Tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You mean Angie not nibbles   

Ali-Thought you had to be back to work  

Bendy-No a/f yet and scan on friday bet it bloody doesnt come   how you getting on


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Cheesy, so gald simon is ok, how scarey for you both. How is little neve doing? is she still keeping you up all night?

KT, good luck hun        

nibbles, i was so sad to read you had a bfn, hoping it will change by test day.     

hi to everyone else sorry im not keeping up very well. 

The scan was fine. thanks so much for all your good luck messages your all so sweet. the second sac is still there but definitely empty. the real bubs is fine and doing what it should be. Lindsay was lovely and gave us another pic. i dont need to go back to woking now. although they werent sure when i should stop my drugs so i'll be talking to them on the telephone. Im really pleased it was lovely to have another scan and i feel so reassured by it, im really starting to belive its actually happening now. got my 10 week scan with mr s in 2 weeks but i think i need to go and register with my GP does anyone know if i need to do that soon?


Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Congrats honey, glad Mr S is going to be doing another scan honey  
I informed my gp after my 7wk scan and she wrote to my m/w and they booked me in at 9wks so yeah go and see your gp honey YOUR PREGNANT


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bet your still on cloud9 at the moment arent you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Luc pleased it went well for you!  Get calling the doctors today!

Em im really arsy at the the moment, today at work was awful i had no patience with my little ones and was a little short at the weekend too. Im also sooo tired and have falled asleep early and normally im a night owl.  I hate D'R's!!

Shall we do an af dance for you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Bendy i know the d/r's are the worst bit i have to say   yes please an a/f dance plllleaasssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

BOO!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ok i shall try again as my dance disappeared!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, yes i am i have to admit, today made such a difference.   cant stop smiling, dh is being a bit of a grump. says he is happy but he definitely isnt showing it to me. think its cos he is worried bout his dad. he has got a court case today (for avoiding tax)   bit of a worry he might get a prison sentence   . hopefully not though. but thats not having any affect on my mood i am   .  

here is a dance for you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Luc you must be so excited...wont be long till your 12 weeks scan.   
Emma....af dance coming your way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks bendy  

Ali-What are you on about now   thanks for the dance

Luc-Thanks for the dance...oh your naughty fil    cheeky bugger hope he just gets a fine honey   have you got a pic of your little one


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

15 mins to home time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ohhhh   wondered what you were going on about BOOOO!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

that wasnt as good as the other one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought you were just being lazy Bendy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks ali 

Emma, I have got a pic, could see if dh will help me get it on here. i will never be able to do it myself. dont want to upset anyone though i know its hard for some people to see those pics.

bendy i thought you were being lazy too  

Luc


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

no i did do a huge boogie but i mucked it up!

whens kate's scan?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Going home now...may be on later if not hope u all have a lovely evening


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Put it in your gallery then honey but im sure everyone will be ok with it   cheesy had a scan pic until recently  

Think Kate's scan was this afternoon sometime  

Laters Ali


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma,


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok Emma, will do that.

Yeah your right forgot bout cheesy's. 

bendy will let you off then  

wish kt would hurry up. 

bye ali


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheers for the dance luc   
wish Kate would hurry up too wanna see her pic as well  

Think Luc wins so far on the dancing ladies so you will need to do better than that to win


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I know I shouldn't feel guilty but they make you feel like that here, I don't know why, I have only taken 1 day off sick in 3 years.  And you are right, they wouldn't think twice if they needed the time off.  Anyway, if this doesn't work, any future tx will have to come out of holiday so I might as well make the most of it - day time TV here I come.... 

Luc - glad all was okay with your scan - you must be on cloud 9  

Sho - if you're 1 away from obese, I dread to imagine what that makes me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-didnt realise you and bendy were having scans the same day...watch out for Bendy as she is like the invisible woman she doesnt like being seen


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh I did mean angie  

Bye ali - nice of you to join us during the day even if it was brief

Luc - congrats on your scan, bet you can't believe it, but BELIEVE IT cause its true. Yayyyy
















Bendy - de-regs is awful, i keep having hot flushes 

I won't be around tomorrow cause going to see MrS









Emma - bendy doesn't like to be seen


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-What time is your appt tomorrow...call me and tell me all the goss


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

emma74 said:


> Karen-didnt realise you and bendy were having scans the same day...watch out for Bendy as she is like the invisible woman she doesnt like being seen


You cheaky fish face!

I will say hello if i see you! What time is your scan karen?

I'll come next time we meet as long as the time isnt chaged once im on my way!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

tash, thanks. really glad your going to see mr s, he will sort you out.   

come one then does anyone else want to match my af dance efforts!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!

Ali- go home and enjoy yourself 

Luc- I'd love to see a pic. try and put it on. so glad everything is going as planned for you  Brilliant!

NVH- Let us know how you get on tomorrow. fingers crossed for you

Karen- BMI is ridiculous. I think they said that Jason Robinson (England rugby player) is obese according to him BMI. Weight and height and all that. Rubbish. I want to be a size 12 and thats all. Not really bothered about the weight. But obviously doing this to get healthy for tx.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im not very good at doing the smilies, where do you all get yours?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho what diet are you doing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

fish face   pmsl 

www.bestsmilieys.co.uk i think  


/links


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Bendy,

http://www.emotihost.com/ver1/dancing/

These are the ones i have been using but you have to click on the pic you want and then when it comes up in a separate box you cut the web adress bit at the top of the page. then in your post click on the insert image box which is the first pic in the second line and then paste the web adress in there.

Sho told me how to do it, its easy once youve done it once. 
Good luck

sho, thanks hun, i will work out how to put up the pic

/links


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.emotihost.com/ver1/pageindex.htm

sorry bendy this is the link

/links


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

God im sooo


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

how do i make pancake mix?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd like to point out that I told Luc how to do it but was unable to do it myself Bendy   I just use smilie central  when I can be bothered that is 

Bendy- I am having a go at the GI diet. They say you'll lose 7 lbs in the first two weeks (kick start part of the diet) I have lost 6 lbs since 12th Feb. So not bad going. Probably all water though  didn't you lose absolute tons of weight before?

Emma- I haven't done you an Af dance because I am crap at them. doesn't mean I don't want your AF to come for you though hun  Come on you old hag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I forgive you  

Not sure if i will be arsed to do pancakes tonight..have the ironing which i normally do on a sunday to get out the way tonight then shower and early night with my cd   as work are swapping my laptop over tomorrow morning before 10am at home so i bet the driver turns up at 8am


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - fish face    Oh noooooooo not ironing tonight    I've got a date with hypno women tonight too    

Hi pots - did you have a nice rest - how ya feeling hun  

Bendy - bet you don't come to the next meet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Ashford Hospital was manic I had to wait for over 2 hours past my appointment time,

Well out little (not so little ) bean is doing really well it kept moving around clapping and then standing up, the synographer made me stand up and jump around to try and get it to lie down so she could do the nucal scan test.

Which is all good news for my age apparently my risk is 519-1 but after the measurement it reduced to 2327-1 so that is all cool I cannot believe how much it moved and has all its limbs etc since the last scan six weeks ago.

Now feeling very excited and all very real but cannot believe I have to wait another 10 weeks til my next scan now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

The only thing she did say that was different was she reckons we are further gone than 12 weeks and 1 day more like nearly 13 weeks but as IVF she is going to leave my date as is at the moment but might bring it forward at the 22 week scan

Luc so glad to read everything all went well for yours too, I hope you get a chance to post your picture as would be interested to see how much they develop in 2 weeks from 6-8

Angie I hope you come to the right decission for you and hubby it seems like such a predicamentbut I am sure you will come to the right conclusion

What else did I miss?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Kate - fab news - hurry up and post a pic


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - glad that you're feeling better, we miss you on here and now its nearly home time for us  

Kate - gosh thats a little active one you've got.  Can you feel beannie or not so beannie anymore    Great news    Bet its all those carbs   ....only joking  
You can't get off that lightly so go and read read read


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, I think out treatment plan dates are exactly the same Emma!

Bendy - I think it's at 1.30pm  how about you?

Good luck tomorrow Tash, can't wait to hear all about it.

Sho - I agree about the BMI thing.  Yep, I'd be happy at size 12, but I've been a 14 as long as I can remember.  Unfortunately I don't have your willpower    Or any willpower come to that   

Kate - that's fantasic hun, I'm so excited for you!

Can I ask all you experts - I haven't had any s/e yet from the d/r - is this normal?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - ali doesn't get any s/e's from the de-regs either so its fine.

Right off home now, so speak to you all tomorrow some time.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Tash, that makes me feel better - was starting to get worried that nothing was happening!

However if dp ever bothers to ask me how it's going I will lay it thick


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ktx - we had the same thing, the sonographer put BBs age at 13 weeks even though we said it was only 12 weeks and 1 day (or whatever it was I forget now..)

Did you get a good pic?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen I also had no side effects on DR

Mr W goodish the pictures are nothing compared to actually seeing it moving on the screen I am going to see what I can do now watch this space


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

Great news on the scans Lucy and Kate - I am so jealous of you both!

Cheesy - sorry to hear about you dh but very glad that he is ok. 

Karen - I didn't have any s/e either from the d/r - don't worry that they are not working, i think some people just react in different ways.

Hope all the d - regging and stimming ladies are ok. There's loads of you going through tx at the moment - I feel quite left out! I am looking forward to getting back to tx after my hols. But at the moment I am just looking forward to my holiday - 4 weeks on Sunday, can't wait. Holiday shopping has begun...

Sho - meant to say how delicious your cakes were! Thanks very much - dh and I enjoyed them loads.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Well done honey cant wait to see pics of yours and lucs bubbas  

Monkey-Once Oz has been and gone you will be nice and refreshed for your next go  

Tash-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You cant really see anything too well as I have had to take a photo of the photo as I havent got a scanner but you can just make it out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh kate hasnt he/she got long arms and legs catwalk model in the making me thinks   hope your going to frame it


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

everyone

KTx and Luc - fantastic news about your scans!!      you both must be on  !! love the piccie Kt - i think you can make him or her out quite clearly!

its all starting to happen on here suddenly isnt it and lots of bfps on the way hopefully!!

off to make my pancake mixture now like you should be doing Emma - cant be arsed indeed!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you guys

I am too off to make pancakes with cinnamon and lemon juice YUMMMY

Emma you are a disgrace not making them tonight   

Have a good evening all

Kate x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

lovely scan Kate  

Luc - glad alls well  

HAPPY PANCAKE DAY LADIES

None for me but feel free to drop one off  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow Kate thats a great picture...come on Luc we want to see yours.
Tash...hope all goes well tomorrow with Mr S, i may have to follow suit if this cycle doesn't work   
Well Happy Pancake tossing   
I am going to work extra hard at aerobics then stuff my face when i get home...lots of Maple Syrup,,,yummy
Emma....i tried a dash of Hazlenut syrup in my Latte it made it really sweet. They had some really nice muffins...what would u recommend?
Pots...hope u r feeling better.
Monkey...i envy u having a holiday......i haven't been away for 3 years  
Karen...i didnt have any symptoms on dereg or stimming on all my cycles...dont worry you will be fine
Chat tomorrow....xxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Pots thanks for the pancake recipie, im about to go and make it 

Nvh i will come to the next meet i wish it was sooner as i want to meet everyone!  

Kt your scan picture is LOVELY!  isnt it odd how they have put you further along!

Cheesy glad dp is ok from that terrible crash!

OMG my head is killing me, i fell asleep for a while and woke up when the house phone went and i have such a headache.  i hate down regs.

Ali i went for a run yesterday to get ready for pancake scoffing!!

Have a lovely evening guys and a good day at work tomorrow

Catch you in the evening....Bendybird.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Luc and Kt well done on your scans. I'm not even going to pretend that I'm not absolutely jealous! but am pleased that everything went well for you both today and things are progressing as they should. 

Karen- I'm a size 14 as well. I always feel fine about my size, but know bloody well how much weight I put on during tx so need to get a head start  also feel like I should 

Monkey- so glad you enjoyed them. My pleasure 

Hatster- enjoy the pancakes. When I'm feeling really good, I make me and dh American pancakes with hot maple syrup on a lazt Sunday morning. Bliss! we have started going to Tootsies on a Sunday they do a great breakfast and brunch menu. Papers and eveything. Great for a Sunday treat for you and dh 

Ali- hope the course is going well.

bendy- sorry the d/rs are kicking your butt  hopefully it will pass soon enough

Someone asked earlier if it is normal not to have side effects with d/rs. I never do at the start. I do get a bit of sweats and bad mood towards the very end, but nothing that noticeable. I'm always in this mood


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oi Oi everyone!!

Cheesy- OMG thank god dh is ok, you must have been terrified, how is he feeling now??  

Tash- good luck with your appt tom, will be thinking of you   what are you going to see your hypno woman for?? Positive mental attitude?   I was thinking about going, as there is a blokey who practices where I have my acc, but im a bit worried!  

Pots- bless you hun, you certainly have had a rough time of late   

karen- dont feel bad, you did the right thing and what do you have to feel guilty about?

Ems- Im with you on the pancakes mate, whats all the fuss about, they are strictly for tossers  

Luc & Kt you lucky ladies, you must feel sooooo excited, Im well chuffed all was well   

Ali- love ya!! its nice to see you on in the day  

Hi to Bendy, Alisha, hatster, Elly& Chris,monkey, Sho, Barney and everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I have been out with my friend today, lunch, shopping and cinema we saw Music & Lyric's, what a load of cheesy tat! but be had a fun giggly day never the less!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-  but i love pancakes   tash meant her hypno cd not a hypno lady    glad you had a nice day out must of been a nice change to go out and do something for yourself  

Cheesy-Hope d/h is recovering and dare i say it   back to his oldself  


Karen-I get hot sweats and really bad road rage and loose my patience with people at work  

Just having my milk then into the shower and off to bed with my cd


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

mmmm pancakes were yummy!!

Sho - where is Tootsies?  sounds good 

Nvh - good luck tommorow  

Gill - lucky you having a girly day out - sounds great!

Right off to beddy byes for me

laters everyone xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Hatster- the one I go to is in reading at the Oracle. Its on the corner as you go in over the river from the car park. Don't know if you even live near it but you never know you may go there some time 

gill- I didn't like the look of that film either to be honest. Hugh Grant just plays himself. I think we are going to go and see Hot Fuzz on Friday before dh goes off to Cyprus. we are sad oldies though, only wanting to go in the afternoon when there are not many people in there 

Em- I forgot to ask how the new girl is getting on. Is she still a pain in your ****  

well last night me and dh decided not to put life on hold, we are going to book a holiday. Only a little one, because I can only spare one actual week of holiday this year because we have gotten so busy with Weddings in the Summer  so we are going for four days to Rome!!!!!!  Can't wait. Booked it on Expedia so its in my trips until dh finds out if he is getting posted anywhere  which he should find out in the next coupld of weeks.  Love Italy! Love the food!!!!!!!!!!!!! yummmmm


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I got a BFN this morning, as expected.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Nibbles  So sorry it hasn't worked out for you. take care of yuorself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Nibbles-Really sorry this cycle didnt work honey   i hope Mr S can give you some answers and you will get your longed for bfp  

Sho-Ohhh sounds lovely...when are you looking to go   at least you will both be refreshed to start again when you get back  
The new girl is all over the south of the country at the moment for her induction she doesnt start selling offically yet for another 4wks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- we're going in August. I plan to pregnant then! 

Going to get in the shower now!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles, sorry to hear your news    I was really hoping you'd get a BFP  

Sho - the holiday sounds fab, we will gossip over coffee later!

Must go and get showered...


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Nibbles - so sorry hun, wish I could say something to make it better for you  

Sho - how exciting  .  I've never been to Rome but I definately intend to.,  It's nice to have something to look forward to.

Thanks for all your reassureance re the lack of symptoms!  Hope I don't pass you in the car while you're d/r then Emma!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls......i cant believe its only Wed....2 more days of this cr*p. Just had a gingerbread latte.....mmmmmmm
Sho.....how lovely a trip to Rome, am hoping DH will sort something nice out for me for my bday. Are u meeting for coffee
Nibble....so sorry it was sad news  
Got to go xxxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nibbles - sorry to hear your news honey  

Sho - Rome is lovely went there for part of my honeymoon  

Emma - hope the old witch turns up soon    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just reading back through some of the messages, Kt great scan pic, I bet DH is thrilled to bits, sometimes it's hard for the guys as they don't feel like they are involved, but I bet inside he is so proud!

Ali - how was the maple syrup? I love that, I never bothered with pancakes last night, too much hassle! lol

Emma here is an AF dance for you:





































































Hi to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo that dance is making me dizzy!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma that's a long induction for the new girl  

Karen- yes I can't wait. We went to Florence last year for a belated honey moon. We were meant to go to Rome for a day while we were there but the trip got cancelled  we went to Pisa instead. What a hole that is 

Ali- glad you enjoyed the power of the ginger!!!! It really is a taste sensation. Can't have the flavours at the moment though. God knows how many calories, they would add   Yep I'm meeting Wildcat for coffee this morning. Really looking forward to it because we haven't met up for ages. Do you  know there are still 122 calories in skinny latte. 

Cheesy- We're only going for 4 days, but I only want to see the Trevi fountain and the Sistine Chapel particularly. Dh want to see the colloseum. so that will leave plenty of time to walk around and look at stuff and eat 

Off out shortly for a long chat with Wildcat so god knows when I'll be back


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Sho I am sure you only want to go to the cinema in the afternoons so it is quiet so you can have some back row action! Great news about Rome I would love to go we went to venice for 4 days as a quicky honeymoon as we couldnt afford the time off straight after our wedding and we loved it and want to do the rest of the great Italian 'cities' however when you went to PISA you didn't do it right to enjoy that place you have to get PISSEDA!!

Nibbles I am really sorry about your BFN, but as Sho said unfortunatly FET are not as successful as fresh cycles and as you had a BFP from a previous fresh hopefully your next one will be the one, hope your knee is getting better and that you have a full speedy recovery.

Gill sounds like you had a great day yesterday, I am surprised you didnt make pancakes a culinary expert like yourself I expected to hear some really nice luxury pancake coming from you

Wildcat yes we are still on cloud 9 it all seems so real now, and Nigel can't stop grinning and keeps saying but it was clapping, Have a wonderful coffee and a chat with Sho and let us know the gossip when you get back.

Tash and Emma howya doing looking forward to your Baselines on Friday - Em I will send you a AF dance in a mo.

Bendy and Karen how are you going on your DR ?

Kerry good luck for your progress scan too on Friday wow what a busy place WN will be then.

Cloud good luck for testing today

Ali have fun on your course   hope you dont get told off for chatting to us

Pots hope you are feeling better

Hi to all you other lovelies

Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

EMMA AF DANCE GET YA BODY MOVING !!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Off out now1 I have exmined th Starbuck nutrition information and am now equipped with the knowledge I need to NOT  fall off the wagon  Lets see if I am strong enough to resist a apple and cinnamon muff.....

Catch you later girls


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bye Sho!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning everyone,

*Nibbles*...I just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN, huge hugs for you hun xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning pots are you feeling a bit better today have the antibiotics kicked in yet?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Just a quickie for me as I need to jump in the shower cause me and dh are going to catch some lunch in town before our appointment.  Not looking forward to driving to harley st  

Emma - thanks for your text last night   but the time I read it it was too late to write back.  My appointment is at 2.30pm.  I didn't make any pancakes either  

Nibbles - so sorry about your bfn, but as emma says I hope that Mr S can sort you out for your next go.  In the meantime, sending you and dh lots of hugs.

Gill -    pmsl at your comment about my date with hypno women...em was right it was my cd.  Going to start calling her my ***** from now on    Glad you had a nice girlie day out.

Ali - sorry your course is sooooo painful, but just keep packing away the ginger bread lattes  

Sho/Wildcat - enjoy your coffee meet....are you going to the usual place  

Sho - Rome's lovely, I went there quite a lot last year when one of our offices was based there, but now they're in our building    Imagine moving from Rome to Langley   

Monkeylove - 4 wks only....time is flying by.  I know its frustrating to sit and watch everyone going through tx but Oz will be brilliant and you'll be all refreshed to start again when you come back.  hopefully you won't need to  

Kate - what a great scan piccie, its amazing eh   ...your little one's going to be a big one I reckon judging how tall you are    Is dh taller    My boss is 6ft and her dh is 6ft 3 and her babies were huge...even now her 3 year old looks like 6. 

Pots - loving your hula dance    you are definately queen of the smilies..i'm sure your tummy is just swollen from the op  

Hello to cheesy, angie, karen and everyone else.  

Right off to shower....have a good one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks pots  

 bye


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

KT, really glad to thear the scan went well, it mustve been an amazing experience.

Pots, glad your feeling a bit better. Could it be the infection causing the swelling and not the cysts coming back? I really hope they dont, sending you lots of           they stay away.

Nibbles, im so sorry to hear you have a bfn. sending you a    . will you be starting a fresh cycle?

sho and wildcat hope you had a nice starbucks

tash good luck today hope mr s is lovely.

hi to eveyone else

take care luc


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yet another coffee break...but out of a machine...not nearly as nice.
Tash...hope all goes well today   
Sho and Elly enjoy your coffee xx
Gill...love ya tooooooo.....i didnt do pancakes in then end either
Its my neices birthday tomorrow so off round my brothers tonight for a Chinese meal to celebrate,she going to be 3  
Hi Emma, Pots, Angie, Cheesy, Kate, Luc and Hatser.
Ok off again trainer back from is *** break
xxxxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all

Sho 28, I've been reading through the board and you mentioned Frimley. Do you know what the maternity facilities are like there?? I had my ivf at Hammersmith butlive in Binfield (Bracknell) so will need to decide between Frimley and Royal Berks (and don't have a clue).

Sorry to barge in like this, hope you don't mind!!!

Smiley.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone it does help to know that I can get support here  

We want a follow-up meeting with Mr R and will push hard for more blood tests and also chromosome testing of the embryos that we produce next time. I'm planning to start again as soon as I can, guess that'll be in April/May sometime?

It's always hard to deal with the negative result but it's like when you try naturally, you kind of get used to it after a while... All I can say is that this is easy peasy compared to the m/c, I don't ever want to experience that again because that was truly awful.

We said from the beginning that we would do 4 fresh tx and then re-evaluate. So we're only half way through.

I thank my lucky stars and anything else I can think of every day that we started trying for a baby in time and also that we are lucky enough to be able to afford going through this.
Having said that I don't want to spend the next 10 years doing tx. I read  someone's profile the other day she was 41 and had done 12 IVF's. That could easily be me in a few years time and I don't want that. There are other routes to having a family and if we haven't succeeded this time next year we will start to explore them.

I just want to be a mummy! I want a FAMILY why does it have to be so hard?

When I first joined FF I used to read profiles and feel ever so slightly sorry for those who were on their 4th, 5th or more attempt and never thought I would end up there. Now I'm one of them...

But I will find the strength from somewhere, and I will try again, and hopefully we'll find some answers along the way.

Sorry for the me post, I just needed to get that off my chest.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate,pots and wildcat thanks for the dances pmsl   hope they bloody work or else  

Wildcat and Sho-Im jealous   have a nice coffee and a good old gas im sure you will  

Ali-Mmmmm gingerbread latte lovely   have fun tonight   what have you bought your niece  

Tash-let me know how your appt goes wont you   ps the Ali wanted £750 for the menopur   and woking for all my drugs would only cost £450 i have also rung my gp and asked if she will convert the prescription to nhs they will call me this afternoon so fingers crossed  

Luc-Where is your pic  

Nibbles-Im so happy your going to push for tests with Mr R honey and maybe get him to try blasts next time too   

pots-Lets hope your tummy goes down once you have finished those anti b's  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

morning all

nibbles - so sorry to hear about your bfn.   
emma -  here is AF dance for you - I dont have lots of nice smilies so it is a bit sad   but the thought is there 
           
luc & ktx - great news about your scans! Ktx - must be amazing to get the first proper glimpse of your bubs...
tash - hope your appointment goes well. 
sho - rome sounds nice - we went last year. be warned it can be a rip off - DH bought 2 soft serve ice creams (did not ask first how much they were) and they came to £25! He was grumpy about for the rest of trip 
cheesy -   glad your DH is okay. what a horrid experience!

   everyone else!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Oskira   hope your ok honey and looking forward to your scan  

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE END MY BUBBLES IN A 7 AS SHO HAS BEEN BUGGERING ABOUT WITH THE AGAIN


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

All done, Em...although I think somemone else was doing it at the same time so hoped we haven't pushed you over!  Hope AF turns up foryou today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Karen, do you want me to blow you some back as your at 2007


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

that was me doing it at the same time - hope it is now a 7


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks Oskira  

Where has piglet buggered off too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it has all of a sudden been really busy

Nibbles I know exactly what you mean we also gave ourselves a target of 4 goes but also gave ourselves a timescale of the end of 2007 to get pregnant by and if it didnt work to look at other means to try and move forward. I have alot of admiration for people that dont give up and keep trying as they are so strong I know I wouldn't of been strong enough to have kept going both emotionally and financially.  As you said you are halfway through and they do only give us success odds of 25% -34% so it can take 3/4 goes to fall into that percentage I know it doesnt make it easier at the moment and we all deserve so much more but I really really wish you well and I am sure that sticky BFP will be coming with the storke real soon.

Tash good luck today hunny sorry I forgot you were having more tests today too, you will be fine driving into Harley street but dont forget to pay the congestion charge otherwise that could be an expensive bill.

Pots yes somewhat on cloud 9 cant wait now to feel it move as we have seen it moving around so much it seems really strange not being able to feel it.

Emma what is happening to your bubbles they are going crazy!!

Cant remember what else I was going to say now.

Oh yeah anyone heard from JAY JAY as her little one must be due any day now and havent seen or heard from her in ages


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nibbles - so sorry to hear of your BFN    You're right honey, you do find the strength somehow but I think you are entitled to a me post at moment sweetie. Take care of yourself....  

Em - what time is your b/line on friday?
Morning other lovelies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Jay jay thought she was spending too much time on here and decided to stay away to spend time with her d/h and sons  

Jayjay good luck for the bith of your little one..i reckon its a girl   

Kerry-im there at 8.30 honey early start for me   what time are you there for your progress scan


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

1 or 130 - can't remember, must check when I get home!!


----------



## Aylesbury (Dec 4, 2006)

hiya just wanted to say hiya ktx glad to see your 12 week scan went well, keep in touch Aylesx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

No thanks Emma, I think I'll stick on 2007!

Nibbles - you are more than entotled to a me post... that's what we're here for x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I thought you had changed your name then as your msn is Aylesbury


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there girls

i'm alone in the office for once so sneaked on!
Nibbles - so sorry hun about the bfn  

just been to my GP and she has given me a prescription for the gestone, clexane and steroids! saved us a packet!

ooh good luck for your scans girls - may not get on much as Dh taking me away for my b'day on friday and we are out tommorow night - last few drinks before d/regs!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No Emma it is my best mates husband he calls me Aylesbury and always has done and everyone so often posts silly comments to me normally so that was quite a pleasent one really


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

great news Hatster how good of your GP


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Great news Hatster - it all helps  

Sorry Kate, just seen your post to me and Bendy.  I'm okay thanks - I haven't had any s/e from the d/r yet so can't complain


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster great news from your gp   if mine pays for my ivf drugs will see if i can get my steroids and that from her too   happy birthday for friday where you going  

Kate-How come he is on FF then


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He is my computer guree and repairs and sorts out my computer romotly for me so sees what I can get on to etc and initally he came on as a bit of a laugh to see what I said but i quickly sussed it was him so now every now and then he pops up I think he thinks he is funny HELLO BRAD!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Brad


----------



## Aylesbury (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi sorry Ayles just kim and I are so pleased your scan went well yesterday


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

could have kissed my GP! she did say not to tell anyone though as she shouldnt really be doing it
Emma - is your Gp paying for all your ivf drugs then? didnt quite have the balls to ask her for those too!

off to derbyshire to stay in a B&B farm within walking distance of a few pubs  my b'day is sunday though

i cant believe how many people are d/reg now - its going to be so exciting!

Hi there Brad! 
I think my Dh has a look on here sometimes - calls you all my imaginary friends!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

imaginery friends   my gp will call me this afternoon to tell me whether they will pay for the drugs   bet they bloody dont though    
Have fun Hatster....btw my d/f calls you the nutters


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-How did you get the name Aylesbury   i dont understand sorry


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Us Nutters??    you never know Emma - they may cough up  

i know my my dh was worried at first that you were all hairy arsed pervy blokes really!!

have a good day everyone - got to go


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Nibbles - Good on you!! It's so hard to pick yourself up after a disaster and start again, but just keep going and you'll get there in the end. If there's one thing we've discovered lately it's how to take utter despair and turn into something positive. I'm sure everyone here will agree that this is the single hardest thing they've ever had to face and it's a tribute to everyone here that they're still going for it - there are enough BFPs on here to show that it CAN and DOES work - always keep that thought at the forefront of your mind, no matter how hard it is.

Smileylogo - Frimley's facilities were excellent and the staff were absolutely fantastic. Sadly for us, our first experience of the Delivery Suite wasn't a good one, but the help and support fro the midwifery team and Mr Riddle totally exceeded our expectations.

Everyone else - maaarning! afternoon all!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

hatster - Allow me to take the opportunity to say my **** is not, in fact, at all hairy!!!!!

bah humbug (etc)


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Lunch in a 5mins. Emma...which muffin is the best from Starbucks


----------



## Aylesbury (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry guys for butting in, Kim and I are just really pleased Ayles has you guys to support her and Nige we know how much you all mean to her and we even feel as if we know you all as we here so much

Take Care of her and we both wish you ALL the very best and wonderful little babies one day soon

Might pop in and see you all soon

Brad


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Thanks Brad  

Hatster-I 2nd what Mr W has said  

Ali-I like the banana ones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Where have you buggered off too im waiting for an answer lady


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ooooer missus etc etc, I have to do performance reviews today and am therefore utterly and totally bored ... Did you guess ?



emma74 said:


> Ali-I like the banana ones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh poor MrW no starbucks for you then...bet Wildcat and Sho have got through 10 latte's and muff's already


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I have my Venti Latte sitting in front of me (the bit I haven't already guzzled) as we speak !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not the same as a starbucks though is it


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

but it *is* Starbucks  just not at the coffee house ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh is it   mmmmm i want one   i wish i had a starbucks near me


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm the middle of Soho so there's pretty much everything within staggering distance, even a store over the road which is quaintly called the "spankatorium" - I don't think it does sandwiches at lunchtime though ...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aaaahh bless you Brad, that's really sweet of you. We wouldn't be without Ktx either as she is a great support to us too. You're welcome here anytime  

Blinking Starbucks... you lot are obsessed, prefer a cup of decaf Pg meself!!

I got my first cycle of drugs funded on NHS and there were enough over to see me through most of this go.. result really as I am not entitled to the actual IVF on NHS.

Trust you Mr W - bet it's quiet at lunchtime though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW    bet they do a nice roast there though  

Kerry-Bargain good job you have some left over as the drugs are sooooo expensive


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I agree Decaf PG Tips for me too.

Emma sorry I was working rather than gassing!!

Thanks for that Brad! Love you loads really

Ok Em, When I was younger my mum got re married and the cow didnt like the school phoning up to speak to Mrs Champion my maiden name as she wasnt that anymore so she made me go double barralled to Champion-Drake her surname and as you can imagine I had the pee ripped out of me like you wouldnt believe


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I was always called Champion the wonder horse at school and that was doable but when I had the Drake as well they started to call me Prized Duck which was nice until eventually Brad came up with Aylesbury as apparently it is a prized duck plus a drake ! so quite basic really.

Brad and only a couple of others still use it to be honest but Brad never ever calls me Kate it is always Ayles even his step son knows me as Ayles now, it is quite nice I like it but a bit embarrising having to explain how I got it.

Kerry thanks hunny what a lovely comment from you too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Champion-Drake   poor you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

All banana ones sold out so am sharing a choc chip with my friend.
Had lovely M&S sushi for lunch....delicious
Got to go xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-I love Sushi   choc chip hardly original is it...think Sho likes the apple and cineman (sp)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

needless to say as soon as I was old enough I dropped the drake, even really peed my mum and step dad off as I contacted the examming authorities to make sure all my GCSE certificates only had the name Champion on them as you can imagine it didnt go down too well hence I left home at 17 and until my mum and step dad moved to spain I didnt really get on with them


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Blueberry muffins are my favourite


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

The apple and cinnamon ones looked yummy but my friend went out to get them and came back with that one. has anyone tried the lemon ones??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

urrgghhhh hate blueberrys  

never had lemon   your friend is stupid Ali choc chip how stupid


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

shes sitting right next to me xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sitting in front of us are two of my colleagues who keep passing notes to us. They think one of the guys in the front of the room has a thing for me as he keeps on turning round and staring, they think its hilarious...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hope she saw it too   

Just had a call from my gps receptionist asking me to fax over my ivf drugs presciption, the gp will look at the amounts etc and they will call me tomorrow to say yes or no...if its yes then they will have the prescription ready for me to collect tomorrow afternoon     please god please god save me some money


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck with your GP then Emma even if they only agree to give you a script for half of them its better than none.

Blueberry muffins are looooovvvvvlllly I havent tried the lemon ones but it sounds nice


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-your such a tart....hope you have a bra on lady


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali has a boyfriends


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Kate - you're welcome and it's true you are a big support to us all. Does that mean I get invited round for a cup of Decaf PG soon   Promise I won't spill it over your new carpets   

Emma - I'm lucky in that I responded well to Menopur last time so was only on the 2 vials a day, if that continues this time I only have to buy 2 extra vials to take me through to EC - 2 for the price of 1 (almost!!)

AliPali has pulled, AliPali has pulled,AliPali has pulled


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-cause of my fsh im on 3   but over stimmed on day 7 so had to alternate between 2 and 1 per day...but as soon as Leah at woking new i was going to my gp she put down loads of menopur 60 bottles   how many are there in a pack


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great stuff you are more than welcome anytime for a cuppa Kerry, however I am afriad the carpets are not down yet we are still in a mess as we kicked the decorators off the job in the end and hubby is finishing the job himself poor hun as its a nightmare job, but he has a strict deadline of Wednesday next week when the carpets arrive for most of the house and then the rest on the 7th March.

Also if you only need 2 vials of Menopur I have 2 left from last time so that will give you a reason to meet up for a cuppa and you are more than welcome to them as hopefully I will not need them now.

Wow Emma 60 vials thats a lot but at least if your GP only agrees to half you will probably still have more than enough.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh...girls you are just jeolous...he is gorgeous...NOT
Emma.....u can share u drugs with me then cos my GP is really mean.....i need loads of menopur....6 bottles a day
Coffee break again xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate for the offer  

They have just called as they were querying how much Pregnyl to give so im hoping that means they are going to say yes    

How much menopur in a pack ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Tash will be going in to see MrS shortly good luck tash hope he goes with the nhs results


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck tASH   ^reiki
Oh and Emma i got my neice some pj, ballerina knickers, flower hairclips and 3 games for the PC. Shes a geek like me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh bless her heart bet she loves them


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma..hope they ring back with good news


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

me bloody too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

sounds promising Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I hope so kate


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Kate - I will pm you about the cuppa !!

Emma - my Menopur have been dispensed 10 powders/10waters to a pack/box ....  I was only prescribed 48 though as that is what WN call their package A ?!? Good old Leah, fingers crossed your GP comes through - have they funded any other drugs for you?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Can anyone help me who were the house band on the Friday Night Project last Friday with Ashley Jenson as the host?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey   so im only going to need 39 or under (if i over stim again that is) hope the gp dont think there taking the p  

Kerry-the whole lot of my drugs the cyclogest (36 pesaries) the pregnyl and when i need more steroids and heparin i may ask for those too  

Kate-Not sure you mean with the mad american lady as the singer   have you looked on the channel 4 website


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone.

Ktx..Congrats on the Ultrasound. I love being a Ultrasonographer, it's so fun showing people their babies.  Are you going to find out what the baby is at the next ultrasound? 

nibbles...so sorry to hear about BFN.  I can't imagine what it's like but I will be starting the IVF rollercoaster soon and facing the same ups and downs.  But the gift at the end makes it worth it. 

I finally got my appointment.  April 25th!!!   Can't wait to get started.   

KTX ....next time you update list could you enter my appointment...I'm just really excited....finally seeing some light?? 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry kate...cant help.
Have u heard anything yet??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Babydreams-Not long then till your appt bet your over the moon  

No they said earlier tomorrow i will find out...then when i have some spare Ali you can buy them off me


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry PM'd back

Thank you Babydreams I have updated you and will post an update shortly   I bet it is a really nice exciting job the lady I had Sarah was lovely she kept saying look look he is kicking can you see that etc she seemed just as excited as we were and baring in mind she was running over 2 hours late I half expected her to rush us in and out but she didnt she took her time and was great

Yes Emma thats the band but I cant find anything on the C4 Website its bugging me now


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

KTx - I think the house band were called Gossip (the one with the large American singer??)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Smiley logo- I have no idea what the maternity facilities are like at Frimley as I am not pregnant nor have I ever been. Try ringing them up.

nibbles- I don't think anyone thinks when they start out that they will be one of those people who have multiple goes. Ic ertainly didn't, and yet here I am about to start my 4th!  

Emma-  I did not tamper with your bubbles young lady  As you know I wan't even in my house or had access to a computer!! I only did it that once and admitted it. I might do it again now though 

NVH- Hope it goes well today with Mr S. Any excuse for a nice lunch eh  Let us know how it went.

Hatster- well done o getting the drugs on the NHS. that's brilliant 

Ali- have you got an admirer  that's hilarious!!!  I have tried most of the products at Starbucks I have to say  the lemon ones are lovely, the skinny lemon and poppy seed ones are lovely too. All muffs are lovely actually 

Baby dreams  Haven't seen you on here for a while. Great news that your appointment is coming soon 

Well as you can see, I have returned from my coffee with Wildcat. Blooming marvellous as ever! I didn't have brekkie so that I could have a skinny ginger muff and a tall (which is actually small  ) decaf skinny latte. and then for lunch I had 3/4 of a low fat tuna sandwich which was bland to say the least. Anyway, at least I am still ok calories wise today and managed not to fall off the wagon. Its tough when you're surrounded by lots of yummy things you want to eat. Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.

So how's everyone else doing. I ca't wait to her how Tash got on today  i really hope she gets some answers.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh just heard from Tash....she sounds happy sure  will let her update you all later as its her news  

Sho-Glad you were careful with what you were consuming   

im off in a min have acup at 4.30 ...kate dont say a word


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Only 26 mins left till home time


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blinking part timers


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

....part timer indeed 
Hope I get a discount Emma ......pretty please


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

See ya girls...have a lovely evening


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Blimey it's quiet round here this afternoon ...

[me=MrWildcat]dances like no-one's watching then scurries off back to his boring and utterly, utterly, utterly tedious review documents ..

Did I mention they were tedious Well they are, REALLY tedious, like watching paint dry only knowing that it'll always be tacky and will probably rub off on your jumper when you walk past, even through you're totally sure you didn't touch it .. yes ladies, even more tedious and annoying then that.

If this process was a SuperHero it would be BoredomMan! accompanied by UtterlyFedUpBoy - imagine the fun that these superheros wouldn't have as they roared through the skies fighting ... each other probably ... doing bad deeds and wearing tights in that peculiar way that only comic book heroes can (ie they have no front bulge - maybe that's why they're always so bitter in their ordinary lives - they have no wedding tackle ...)

.. I'm rambling again ... aren't I ...  bye !!
[/me]


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Mr W thats the one Gossip thank you.

You can come round to mine to watch the paint dry if you like as there is plenty of it still being done

Glad you had a nice time Sho and Elly

Home time already Ali you lucky girl

Emma


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All, back from coffee meeting with Sho which was lovely and a shopping trip to tescos which was miserable!

Nibbles, Don't worry about the me post hun that's what this place is for! I'm sure you will succeed in being a mummy, you have done it before and I'm sure you will do it again, try to stay positive hun, I know how hard that is but we have to keep looking forward and not let the sadness get in the way of our goal. Sending you hugs.

Nvh - Rome to Langley - LOL, poor b*ggers.

Smileylogo - I've had experience with Frimley Maternity as I was in 4 times over Xmas/new year, The staff there are wonderful, the midwives were all so nice and the facilities (other than the food!) are good too. I prefer Frimley to Royal Berks any day!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh dear a coffee war could be on its way


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Cor you lot have been busy!

Well i'm feeling good  

My friend came round for coffee and we had a good old chinwag  

Nibbles  I'm so sorry again.  I guess i'm in the position you are talking about now and i can't imagine ever wanting to stop unless i was PG but it's easy to say that when i haven't yet had an IVF cycle.  I really hope you get your BFP soon, i hope we all do   We've waited long enough  

NVH- hope the news is positive  

Sho and Wildcat glad you had a good time.

Sho- Rome sounds lovely, never been but would love to  

Emma- I hope the GP says yes  

Mr Wildcat- I don't think i understood a word of that!

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots looking at your ticker I hope you have been busy       this month and you end up with a nice natural surprise


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep, luckily i ovulated at the weekend before i got the pains and infection.

I'd like some babydust please!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I shouldn't be doing this pots with your anti-starbucks costa-loving ways!  but I'm in a good mood as it's nice out today so here you go!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Aw thanks Wildcat  

Well we have to have a no man's land don't we


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

That's probably Nero (they are worse than costa!)


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Worse than Starbucks too  

Yay, we found some common ground


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You Lot are nuts  

Glad you enjoyed your starbucks wildcat and sho

Pots            

Will find out tomorrow if the gp says yes


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening girls

Just popped on to say to *Nibbles*, I am so very sorry honey  xxxxxxx

To you other chatterboxes a big hello    

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow you girlies have been really busy today  

Sorry that I kept you all in suspense but me and dh had a bit of a   when we got home  

Well MrS was lovely, a big cuddly teddy bear    Basically we went through a bit of history and he said that high levels of protein C is ok, its when its low that there is a problem    wish WN explained this to me    This will explain the conversation I had today with Ann at WN today....MrC wanted to wait for the lupus results to come through before prescribing so I told Ann to go back to him and say that they won't be back in time so what is he going to do about it as my ANA is high   I guess he wants confirmation that there is something wrong with my blood    
Well who care's anyway, cause MrS has given me the script for the steroids and heparin anyway    He persuaded me to have the NK cells bloods done but didn't have to have anything else.  Had to walk over the road in harley st to have my bloods taken and it was the first time a man did the job and he did a fab job of taking my blood    Now my arms look like i'm a junkie  

Had a nice lunch with dh and all in all a lovely day    was going to make moussaka tonight but not hungry now so gonna give din dins a miss me thinks.  I had naughty lunch...basically because the menu was very carbo driven so had fish cakes that was packed with potato   and a few chips    Will just nibble on something later me thinks.

Anyway, gonna post this and then do some personals if I can remember.  

Thanks for everyone asking after me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash Excellent news honey ..think that blood clinic is the one argc ues i know mrs works closely with Mr T as he said they were meeting up after the panaramo programme to discuss what they were going to do about it  
Bet you feel like a weight has been lifted that someone is at last listening to you   missed you today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-What is that thread you have started then   the musketeers can we join in


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then what the [email protected] did everyone say    

Emma - hope you get the drugs from your gp.  I think if you're on a high dose then it does work out cheap to get the package from WN.  When you text me to say ali was more exspensive I thought you meant our ali    If you get them i'm gonna send a fax to my gp again to see if I can push my luck.

Haster - what a lovely gp you have, saved you a fortune...i'm jealous    Happy birthday for Sunday  

Ali - have fun tonight    bet you can't wait to go back to your course tomorrow to meet your lover  

Sho/Wildcat - glad you had a lovely time at starbucks  

Sho - glad you managed to keep your diet in check. Unfortunately milk is quite carby which is why I never used to drink it but have no choice during tx   I used to hate the stuff but now I quite like it.

Pots - hope your tummy's feeling better.    

Babydreams - great news on a date to start, bet it feels great to have a date to work towards.

Kate - aka ayles    have I spelt that right  

Yo brad  

Nibbles - don't worry about the me post, we know exactly how you feel and I always think that there is always someone in a worst position than me, which keeps me going.  This tx lark sucks when it doesn't work but we will all get there in the end.  You sound very sensble anyway  

MrW - i didn't understand what you said either  

Loving the battle of the coffee houses  

Right bet i've forgotten someone  

Em - missed you too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!!

Well dh took me to Nandos to treat me as he is going away soon  bless! And I was able to be good. 5 chicken wings 244 cals salad 14!!!! excellent!

NVH- so please you have been able to leave their feeling better. Glad the protein C was no big deal. There seems to be so many of these things  Its a shame your lupus won't be back in time for Mr C, but like you say it won't matter because you've got your drugs now.  Your poor arms 

Mr W sorry, did you say the work was tedious? 

Pots- you're entitled to your  opinion on Costa, but I'm afraid you're WRONG !!!!! Fact!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Tracy-What is that thread you have started then  the musketeers can we join in


   The thread used to be called Disillusioned - one member started it months ago, and 2 other members replied, and since then they all became firm friends and post to each other all the time there. As 2 of them have since had BFP's, and the other about to go through tx we decided to change the name of the thread as Disillusioned was a bit, well, you know So, there you go 

I am sure they would welcome anyone who wanted a natter 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening all!

Sho and wildcat - glad you had a nice meet up in starbucks you lucky things - dare i say i prefer the coffee in Neros.....? 

Nvh - great news about your appt! and yes Mr S is like a big teddy bear isnt he   are you on clexane? naught you having chips  

Emma - hope you get good news from your gp tommorow  

Dh is moaning that he is hungry so better get to it! xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - Mmm i heard that nando's is good, sounds ideal for my diet too    I don't care now what my results are cause i've got the drugs I need and they don't cause a negative affect so they won't do any harm.  However, it doesn't mean there are any gaurantee's that this tx will work, just that its something else to cross off the list. 
Bet you're dreading your dh going away    Oh did you ask MrR about the short protocol  

Haster - No he put me on heparin, he did say they were all the same though but not sure why you're on clexane and me and em are on heparin    I only had a few chips, normally I am able to resist temptation but they looked so lovely and big that I couldn't resist


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I didn't bother asking about the short protocol because we should be able to fit in a normal cycle with me now able to start in March. So no need. I am making an appointment to see Mr R again, hopefully my bloods will be back and we can talk about the best proceedure. I'm not happy just getting on with it now that the lap came back with no probs because obviously we were hoping that that would give us some answers. I'm sure we will discuss it all then.

Hatster- not  long to go now!! 

Night night all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh by the way, MrC has now confirmed that he won't prescribe any drugs until all the results are through    Just as well I went to MrS then..phew!
If I get a bfp, I am sooooooo gonna make a point of it  
I don't know what their problem is....my results clearly says that I have high anti nuclear anti bodies, but as always there is not enough proof out there and so they're being over cautious and sitting on the fence  

I've never used this before but its meant to be lucky so here goes..

           

Oh I see sho - laters matey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Got a joke for ya!  Bit rude, but am sure you ladies wont be offended  


What does a dwarf get if he runs through a woman's legs?


A clit across the ear
A flap around the face
and A crack on the head!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Tracy
Are you allowed to be rude like that as your a mod, or do you now need to  ^beware^  I would so   if you got your   kicked  

You taking the pee out of short people  

  only playing with ya


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

hope I dont get my ass kicked hun!  I posted it in the jokes section too 

I did put a Warning in the title though  

Oooh if I get told off I will let you know  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Miss TC!

Night sho - what bloods you having done? sorry cant remember  

nvh - i've decided to tell woking about Mr S as well as if i get a bfp it will hopefully make them think. People are gonna start talking with their feet if they dont listen up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - you not told wn then    Ems told them and I was going to aswell but as MrC has said no to the drugs I feel a bit   esp if i get a bfn.
Think I will keep   for now  

Tracy - bet you don't get told off as you know people in high places    My dh phsl at that joke  

Right off ski - good night


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash you gone, I havent had a chance to catch up??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh well here goes billy no mates!! 

Tash Im so pleased you got some answers hun, and some action too   here's comes that bfp!!

Nibbles- Im so sorry sweetheart, it stinks   so glad your looking forward    

Em's good luck with the meds, I hope your GP plays ball and you get them!!   and thanks for the chat, your a star!!

Hi to everyone, the poxy phone is ringing now! gotta dash!!

PS we are going to see Mr S sat morning   how quick!!

Love and hugs to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I take it you spoke to Ann then   keep your mouth   for now then i only told them as Luc told Mr R at e/t and said its not proven to work yarda yarda so Mr R knows about me as i told my letter and results to woking and their now on file  

Gill-Glad your doing something   for your next tx im sure you will have the implantation probs like Luc and Tash  

Tracy-  wash your mouth out with soup NOW     

Sho-I have never been to Nando's glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - do you think WN will have a problem with us going to Mr S then? dont know whether i should keep   too then

Gill - great that you got an appt so quick - Mr S should be paying us commision!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - really hope that the new drug regime works for you this time. Glad to see you had time for a bit of hows your father when you got back too    There are loads of people on here now going to see Mr S, it's a bit late for me this cycle but wonder if I need to bother? I have only had one abandoned cycle so far and that was because my body actually did what it should do all the time anyway   other than that I have never had a BFP and haven't had several cycles of tx yet so suppose he would wonder why I was there ........ 

Gilly no mates    Great that you got an appt so quickly, hope you get some answers too.

Tracy - great joke!! I think we'll moderate you             

Coffee wars   I think we should meet in a TEA shop, blinking coffee     

Off to get my nice cuppa that DH is making seeing as no one else wants to play  

Emma - wonder if I'll do a doorway dance with Mr R again this Friday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Hands off Mr R ok   

Hatster- Luc told Mr R on the morning of e.t and he said well nothing is proven etc but he isnt her cons so he probably wasnt that worried what she did   when i gave Caroline a copy of Mr S'S letter stating my results and what meds i will now be taken she said you know there is nothing proven and we wont prescribe the meds and she put it in my file  im glad i went to Mr S now as he told me Mr R had only taken half the bloods he should of done and the ones Mr R took all came back normal for me  so i could of gone on m/c again not knowing it was low protein S and nkcells


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma - think i will keep   for the moment but will tell them eventually  

Hiya fingers - i thought Mr S would think i was silly going to see him after one failure but he was great and very understanding but hey you are not gonna need to see him when you get a bfp  

night night ladies


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
Just wondered if I could join you.  New to this site and also at Woking Nuffield......!
Look forward to chatting to you soon
Trudi


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Tracy-  wash your mouth out with soup NOW


    Soup!!!

Trudi - hi honey, you have to be seriously mad to join this thread    Only joking, the girls are great, you will quickly feel at home


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovelies

Hardly got time to poop, let alone come on here at the moment!   DId a very very quick skim this morning but pages and pages behind so can't keep up. I seem to have missed piccies of Matthew though   any chance I can still get to see him. I'd love to "meet" him....update to that, I've found them now. Bless him, he really is lovely and so perfect  

Count down to starting again for me now. Waiting for next af to arrive (I'll be on a flare so start around day 1) can't predict it that acurately any more but possibly around 12th March ish.

Hope everyone ok. Sorry so out of touch with everything at the moment. 

lol to all

Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!

Tracy- I am so shocked at you and that filthy joke! 

Hatster- I'm having anticardiolipins and lupus. From what i have found out the anticardiolipins one covers a few IYKWIM. Apprantly these are just the main two, obviously there are lots more that you guys have had done. They said I should get the results in about two weeks. So a week on Mondayish.

fingers- i would love to meet in a tea shop. I love cream tea!!! All the little sandwiches and scones with cream and jam.....yummmy!! Not yet though, I;ve still got to lose some weight!

Emma- nandos is a chicken place. It comes in different strengths, lemon and herb, med, hot and extra hot. you need to use your fingers though  which my dh hates and so uses his knife and fork and leaves half the meat on the bone  Drives me mad! But you can have like a quater of chicken with salad, corn on the cob, chips, coleslaw and all that. Its not the kind of place you would want to go to on your first date, but its a nice atmos if you're with mates or family. Best things about it, you've already paid so when you've finished you can leave instead hanging around for some over worked waitress 

you guys that are planning not to tell WN about the drugs you're taking,  they probably know already because they read this!!   At the end of the day, what can they do? If you're taking it you're taking it, its your money and its your body at the end of the day.

Hi Trudi  and welcome. 

I haven't got much to do today, just a bit of paper work and a Wedding consultation later this afternoon.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All,

Sho - mmmm cream tea, you're making me drool and I'm not allowed it anyway - far too many carbs!! 

Minow - not long to go now then, it seems to have come round really quickly, hope this is your time    

Trudim - welcome to the nuttiest thread on FF!! If you aren't mad now you will be by the time we have finished with you!!   


Hatster - thanks for the positive thoughts - I soooooooooooo hope you are right!! I have a good feeling about your next tx too  

Morning all you other lovely ladies and honorary ladies


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - there is a nandos in slough which I have been to a few times, but they always annoyed me as I don't like any spicy food and I would ask for plain chicken, which always came back tasting of the spicy sauce they cooked the other peoples chicken in! but it is nice if you like a bit of sauce!

Miss TC!  

Hi Trudi - welcome to the board, have you started your treatment yet? If not you must give us your planned dates so KtX can update the Woking girls list and add you to it. I hope you read fast as this board gets busy!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I can't believe you go to Nandos and ask for plain chicken!!   that's funny! I have mine medium so there is some het, but I can still taste the chicken.
Plus its great for dieters  

can't belive I haven't got in the shower yet. I was listening to that mad woman Joss Stone on Radio 1. she has lost it big time


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I just don't like their sauces! plain chicken is just fine for me


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

This is really weird but the last couple of Menopur jabs I have done, I have got raised red welts appear at the site of the injection, has anyone else had this? This didn't happen last time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning morning morning

Sho - can't believe your dh won't use his fingers    I love to chew on my chicken bones but thats cause its a typical trini thing to do    Really must try nando's now.

Wildcat - yeh I've noticed nando's in slough but its not the most attractive place to go and eat is it    Can't believe you go in there either and ask for plain chicken    why don't you stick to the harvester  

Haster - i'm keeping   about my drugs and if I get a bfp i will tell them, but ann knows anyway.

Welcome trudi

Gill - sorry i missed ya and great news on your appointment.  Don't know how he can fit us all in so quickly as he seems really busy. Hope they find out something that he can fix for your next tx  

Emma - hope you get some good news from your gp today  

Kerry - cream tea is yummy but out for me to i'm afraid    might have known sho would be in to all that stuff eh    bet kate pops up in a minute and says she loves them too    Hopefully you won't need to see mrS cause this tx will work for you  

Hi minow - Count down for you then...

Ali - stop dribbing over your lover sitting at the front


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls....i had to go to Costa today as to far to go to Starbucks in the rain....definately not as nice but i had a Very berry Muffin( 5%) fat which was nice.
Just going to read the last few posts.
Tash...sounds like you had a very productive day   
xxxxxx
Had fun at my nieces, she loved her pressies, she wanted to wear everything...... wellies, pj, knee pads elbow pads, crash helmet, umbrella, hair clips...the lot basically...she did look funny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Ali-Glad your neice liked her pressies  

Kerry-Welks   what are they when there at home  

Trudim-Welcome to the thread honey and good luck for you tx at woking  

Wildcat-I think i would have plain chicken too....is it a chavvy place to eat  

Sho-It must be a west indian thing...dont know how your d/h cant pick up the chicken and eat it i love eating all the meat off chicken and cant be arsed with all that faffing around  

Tracy-I made a mistake once by telling tash to wash her mouth out with soup instead of soap and its stuck ever since 

Well a/f still hasnt shown i may as well call woking later and get them to delay my scan till monday as that was when i was due to start stimms anyway what do you think


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Trainer just about to start so see you about 11 ( coffee time)
I was really impressed with myself.....i really hate driving especially on the motorway but i braved it today and drove and i had 3 passengers....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Can someone sort my bubbles out please  

Ali-Laters


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - sorted your bubbles out hun    Oh crap about your b/l scan, give them a call to see what they say.

Ali - did you go on the M4....you brave brave girl    Glad you enjoyed your muff and your neice liked her pressies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - seems like everyones trying to do your bubbles at the same time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Someone has messed with mine again and yours will sort yours out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I just noticed that - Oi stop f*cking about cause i'll get one of the mods to find out who you are


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Okey dokey - now we're all ok again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Think its Sho as hers havent changed  

Rung and spoke to Ann Wilcox and she said to still come in for the scan tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat-  You know what you like hun! Still it tickles me. I had a friend who used to go to KFC and take the coating off  that's the whole point of it!!

Fingers- I haven't used menopur, but I had that sometimes with the other stimms I have used. Not everytime though. If I remember rightly, they told me it was because of the hormonal changes. You COULD look at like, the stimms are working  hope that helps 

NVH- I think it is a culture thing. I like getting stuck in and cleaning my bones. I used to chew them but I don't anymore  My dh, would rather die   By the way the other good thing about Nandos is the fact that the chicken is grilled and not fried. So the calorie count is really low. 

As for the cream tea  you know me!! I can have the cream on the GI and I could have a wholemeal scone again fine on the GI. Wholemeal bread sandwiches and the usual cucmber, salmon, tuna fillings are just fine. See! Its brilliant for cop outs.  convert you know you wanna 

Ali- Sssh don't tell Wildcat! But.... I actually like Costa (not as much as starbucks mind  ) the only thing about Costa is I don't like their buns and things. I find them a bit hard. I like the soft ones at Starbucks and you get more choice usually. You know me I have to eat!!!!

Emma-  i just copied what you said!! I can't be bothered to go and change it now though. I know its so irritating. He order half a chicken yesterday and must have left about a third of it on the bone with his ridiculous prodding and moving about with his knife and fork. It drives me mad!!! I still love him though 

Oi!!!!!!! Just saw your last post   I haven't touched your bloody bubbles


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Still no AF Em?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - i would love to convert but even wholemeal flour bloats me    Glad its working for you though.  I used to take the coating off the KFC to get rid of the skin and then eat the chicken and the coating   a bit messy but the chicken skin on kfc is rank    I tend to go for the strips now  

Emma    you can't just jump in and accuse someone out of the blue like that with no evidence


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I know i always have accused people without evidence   just call it gut instinct  

Sho-No a/f yet


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Minow - Matthew's pics are here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=150.0

trudim - welcome!!!

everyone else - I'm still bored but I'll keep my mindless rambling to a minimum today ...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

"Sho - i would love to convert but even wholemeal flour bloats me"   I think cheese does that to me actually. Do you get a bit gassy love? 

I know look how cheeky em is lately. I did it once and now I get the blame all the time   it's so unfair

Apparently, KFC were in trouble with the trade descriptions people. Because there wasn't enough chicken in their food to call themselves Kentucky Fried Chicken    I love KFCs salty goodness, but not good when you're on a diet.

Em- bloody hell! Where is this bloody period!! Excuse the pun. I can kick you til you bleed if you'd like


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it has taken me ages to catch up this morning as you keep chatting !

OI!! Tash actually I dont like cream teas as I dont like any form of cream    

Sho how can you go to Nandos and only have chicken wings and salad?? I would of had to have had a something more yummy than that and I love Salads, I view it when you go out for dinner diets have to go out of the window ! - maybe thats why I am not very good at them  

Trudim and Minow I have updated you on the list will post it shortly

Kerry PM'd u back

Morning everyone else

AND WHO EVER IT IS PLEASE STOP PLAYING WITH EMMAS BUBBLES AS SHE IS GETTING VERY ANGRY NOW!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate   and i hate cream too...any cream the salty kind too  


Sho-I did ask d/f to jump up and down on me and throw me down stairs but he wouldnt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi MrW - don't mind you rambling just make sure we can understand it  

Sho - thats what you get for being honest I guess, you just get the blame for everything or is it because your black   
No I don't get gassy just fat  

I just rang the pharmacy to price my drugs and teh Prednisolene is a whopping £2.42   and the clexane is £88.20, not as bad as I thought  

Kate - makes a change, you surprise me    probbaly cause you're allowed cream with pco i guess


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-Go on ramble away  

Tash-That doesnt sound bad at all   getting mine from MrS's Wimbledon Pharmacy was £187 for the lot   will use Ali me thinks or my gp  
i think the mods are going to bosh you as you refered to Sho's colour


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Coffee machine is broken so water for me.
Sho...my DH chews, crunches and sucks all the marrow out of the chicken bones it sounds awful. Glad you had a nice meet with Elly yesterday, did u meet in Woking, the Starbucks in Reading is really nice.
Fingers...i had red welks...sorry i mean welts a couple of times when i was using menopur.
Emma.....hope all goes well tomorrow with your scan i wonder if u will have to dereg for longer?? Emma any news from your GP??
tash...how r u feeling today, bet u have a big smile on your face,hope you dont suffer with snail trails   
Hi Kate and Chris.
xxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - they can bosh me all they like cause i'm not exactly white am i  

Ali - the water will do you good, better get used it eh    o snail trails for me as managed to get rid of it all last night


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH!!! that's hilarious. I reckon that's it!! 

Em- the mods can't bosh her. She wan't lying it is a fact I am black. snyway, she's darker than me so she can say what she want    It would be funny if she does get boshed though   

Kt- you've got to be careful when yuo go out to eat. That's why I went there because I know I can be good. I could have had the chicken and rice and coleslaw and still be GI friendly and the corn on the cob for that matter. But becuase I am trying to lose the weight I'm cutting down on the fat right now. when the weight comes off there's loads of things I can have.  yummy. the chicken wings are really quite big at Nandos as well. I was stuffed after

I'm only 1/4 of a pound off my 7 lb target  that I need to reach by Monday. If I could get on my trampoline I could shift that easily, but I tried and it still hurts so no good 

Ali we met at the one we met at at Sainsburys. The one in Reading is my absolute favourite because they've got that lovely cosy seating area round the corner bit.  I can't do the bone thing anymore it makes be feel a bit ill because I know what marrow is  But I don't leave anything apart from cartlidge and grizzle on my bones. Otherwise its a bloody waste!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Well i dont start stimms till monday anyway so im not bothered if it doesnt come today, although it will probably mean i have to go back monday for another scan which will be a pain in the bum. i dont know why they decided to scan me on day 13 of d/r anyway as my a/f hasnt come till day 12 or day 14 before   and i have to call my gp this afternoon so will let you know


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - Welks     I haven't got seafood on my stomach I have welts - raised red areas - you know like if you get whipped or something, I'm sure you know what I mean  

Sho/Alipali - thanks for the reassurance, it was just a bit weird as it didn't happen at all last time, then all of a sudden there are these tender welts popping up   Lets hope it means lots of nice size follies with lovely juicy eggs in them!!

Ktx - thanks


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I sometimes got the red raised areas too and they really itched and then some bruised and some didnt and some bled and some didnt so I think it all comes down to how you do on the day I certainly wouldnt worry about it.

Sho you are too good for your own good hunny  - well done as I have no stamminer at all its a good job I dont really like cakes, sweets and chocolate too much otherwise I would really stuffed !


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

KTx - seeing as you got same symptoms - hope it means I get the same outcome


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - i can't do no sucking marrow thing either    and you make me sound like I am dark like chocolate     I'm more of a caramel tone actually  
Look at you the new miss diet guru  

Kerry - never commented cause I didn't know what they were   

Emma - i guess you're right as your not due to start stimms til monday anyway, just hope the old witch turns up before then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry   oh yeah there normal honey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- believe me when I am cooking cakes for work its very hard, as there is so much waste. I am not strong then. I force myself to put it into the bin, otherwise I'd be a fat ox! 

NVH- Yes I would say you are caramel coloured. god knows how you'ld describe my complexion


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Can I just ask the experts a question? I am going to make an appointment to see Mr R about my next cycle. But I also need to make an appointment for the nurses to go through all the injection guff. What do you call that? Hammersmith have their own lingo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - implications meeting    hmmm what colour would you be   charcoal  
You know i'm only playing


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

What's normal Emma Welts or Welks?   Hope AF turns up soon


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I am sure it will hunny  

Sho I now have an image of your doing what Lisa Simpson did when she went on a diet in the simpsons sneaking into the kitchen at the middle of the night and making angels on the top of the cake and eating it !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmm maybe i shouldn't have written that    shall I take it out   

Kate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I also take the coating off my KFC! LOL

Ali - get used to the water hun - I am still trying to learn to love it myself...

MrW - ramble away, I do understand it but then I am married to you!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Welts


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

KFC Coating is the best part.....
I must admit i always carry water with me now, its the milk thats going to be hard...lots of Lattes i think


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off for roast pork, swede, and some greans


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

everyone!

Sorry for not posting for such a long time. After my last treatment I just needed a break from it all. DH and I have just had a nice break in the Domincan Republic which was just what the doctor ordered and my head is together again and ready to focus on this treatment. I started Down regging the day after we got back (good timing) and I have my BL scan next Wednesday.

I am sure I will catch up with you all soon, and hope that everyone is doing well. 

Lots of love

Jules xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tut tut !!! Are we Mods _thaaaat_ bad 







For that you can all have a  ...or maybe some of you may enjoy that !!!
















N xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules great to see you back hunny I will update the list and post shortly 

Anyone know what happed to cloud as her test day was yesterday


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jules....welcome back....bet you r nice and relaxed. Good luck with you scan Wed   
Sho/Tash...i use Dove hint of tan so what colour am i?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minxy-It wasnt me  

Ali-De caf latte's though  

Jules-Glad you had a nice break

im have to go soon as taking my big customer for lunch french resturant...i could eat a scabby horse and come back for the jockey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Your orange


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh good he has just mentioned lunch....10mins YEAH  
Emma ...no u r the orange one.....I only do DeCaff xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE 
Nibbles - 
Minow March

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 11th March

DownRegging

NVH started 4th Feb, Baseline 23rd Feb EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Emma74 Baseline 23rd Feb
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Jules77 Baseline 28th Feb

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed

 2WW PUPO !! 

Cloud FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 5 Cell Test Day 21st Feb ?
Caro01 IUI Insemination took place 9th Feb ?

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

nvh-  you cheeky cow!!!   I see myself more as a nice latte 

Jules-  long time no see. Glad you had a nice break from it all. sunny Domincan Republic  Very nice. fingers well and truly crossed for you. 

Wildcat-  that's funny. there's no pleaseing you on the chicken front then 

hhmmm thanks KT  I'm not food crazed you know....well not much anyway  I do think about food all the time, I just don't give in to my desires. At the moment I crave macaroni cheese followed by a big bowl of profiteroles smothered in warm milk chocolate..........


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho not obsessed by food but your dream


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- don't laugh at me!!! I'm starving here  I wish I hadn't written that down. Do you know how difficult it is goig to be for e not to whack the pasta on now  NO!! I'm having chicken thai ish with ssalad.  yum....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho I am only messing


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*KTx...*

do you want to save the list and put it at start of new thread as I'm about to start one....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yay a new thread


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all, I'm here!

I must explain my non appearance on the messaged board over the past few months.  Even though my pregnancy is going so well I just felt that it was a constant worry throughout and reading so many of your stories just made me a nervous wreck.  So purely out for my own good I decided not to read any messages on here and stay away.  I have popped in now and again and get so sad with what I read.  I don't need to point out to the ones that this has happened to, it would be just going over old ground and I know that you just want to move on, good luck to you all, please don't ever give up.

I'm now 34 weeks today and finding it really tough but obviously wouldn't change it for the world.

I probably won't be chatting for too long, just thought I write a short note.  It's lovely that you've still kept me on the list despite me not being in touch on here, thank you for that.

Good luck to you all.

Love

Michelle
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85753.0

N x


----------

